
White House raises average car fuel efficiency goal to 54.5 mpg by 2025 - ukdm
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/28/3274994/obama-administration-cafe-54-mpg-2025
======
ghshephard
And just as easily, the next administration can (and, if it's Republican
almost certainly will) - walk this back to something more oil friendly.

